# When should i apply for the NREMT?!?!?!?



## hatak (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, I just registered for a 4 week EMT class that starts next week.
I was wondering what tests or certifications I will need to be able to get a job as an EMT, and how/where to take those tests.
I know that the NREMT is one of the tests required, and it says to register about 3 or 4 weeks in advance. So should I register now?
And does the NREMT have testing sites in Southern California anytime soon?

Sorry for all the questions, but it would help me out a lot. thanks guys


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 13, 2010)

Your school should outline the steps required to test for your cert.  Generally they wait till the end to have you send in your application to the NREMT.  The NREMT then sends an email back to your coordinatior asking if you have completed the program yet... when you have the coordinator will tell the NREMT and then you pay you $$$ and test.


----------



## Angel (Mar 13, 2010)

honestly...research helps...i think before you get overly worried about finding a job you make it through the course and pass your NREMT. the NREMT website has all the info you need


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 14, 2010)

apply now. it takes weeks to process your application... which is why it said to apply 3-4 weeks in advance.

there will be a place for you to enter the name of your school.  If you have not completed your course by the time they are actually working on your paperwork, they will put you into the pile, which are waiting for course completion confirmation.  Once your school sends them the information, you will be sent your authorization to test letter.  

If you end up waiting, then you will end up waiting more.  Get done what you can and you won't be stuck waiting for a few weeks after you finish your class to test.

believe me, i tested right around 10 days out of class.  But i also sent in my application 4 weeks before my final class day.


----------

